# Where to advertise?



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi everyone

I have just been put on the waiting list for a DEIVF.

To help things along and also to help others in my siutation I was just wondering if any of you have got any ideas on where I can place adverts to recruit donors for my clinic?

So far I thought maybe my doctors surgery might let me put a poster up and perhaps see if can put an advert in local paper.

Thanks
Yxx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
The National Gamete Donation Trust, www.ngdt.co.uk can help you with ideas and templates for advertisements etc.
Olivia


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi

What about local gyms, doctors and dental surgeries, libraries, nurses homes, university dining halls and libraries ? It might require a bit of leg work but if you don't ask you won't know! 

Definitely use the local paper and what about magazines that are distributed to commuters.

I saw a story on the London News last year about a woman who advertised on a bus .... I wish I know if she found a donor that way. I do hope so. 

Best of luck to you, either way I do hope you're not waiting long for a precious donor.

Ginger xx


----------

